# Hand injury and bows



## Arthas707 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello guys and gals, I am a recovering archer; that is, after the 2014 elk season I sustained massive injuries to my bow hand and I did not do any respectable shooting until January this year. 
The thing is, as I am getting back in to regular archery and I am having a really hard time shooting my compound bow. I have a 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element which only saw one hunt before its sabbatical and for months now I just have had the hardest time with getting the arrows on target. Before by injury I was grouping well at 50 yards but in the last few months I have lost countless arrows because I have wiffed the target at 30 yards, which is getting frustrating...
I have been shooting my recurve and shooting even slightly better or the same. 
Is there anyone out there with similar experience? I seem to be having a really hard time lining up all the sight/anchors like I used to and the compound bow system is frustrating me. I know it is because I am very rusty and my hand is still not fully recovered in the muscle atrophy department but I feel like I might as well just go traditional and practice a ton.
I am practicing regularly and doing hand exorcises I neglected until now. As my local deer season approaches I am seriously considering not using my compound bow and going traditional! It is very frustrating to not be able to use my beast of a rig which I spent a ton of doe on but I am not shooting the compound well. Yes it is tuned in after storage and it is definitely me not shooting it well.
I have always liked and respected traditional so I don't mind switching but my recurve is nothing like the quality of my Hoyt. I will have to upgrade to something like the martin hunter or a black widow bow in order to be content with my equipment while hunting.
Any thoughts, comments or suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How did your accident happen? Was it something that made you gun-shy when you release?

Usually, the fastest way to get your shot back is the blank bale. Make sure you are executing your shot on every arrow. Then when you are shooting the blank bale well, set up a large target (a paper plate is good) at about 5 yards. Focus on your execution, not accuracy. When you are smooth and shooting your shot at 5 yds, step back to 10, then 15, etc. If you shoot a bad arrow at any distance, go back to 5 yards.

Don't rush it. Laying off as long as you did, your skills deteriorated. It will take a while to build them back up.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

Ive had 10 surgeries in the last 18 months on my spine, foot, shoulder, jaw and leg. I'm having my right foot amputated in a few weeks. Still shooting when I can. Am I any good? nah but its fun.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Arthas707 said:


> Hello guys and gals, I am a recovering archer; that is, after the 2014 elk season I sustained massive injuries to my bow hand and I did not do any respectable shooting until January this year.
> The thing is, as I am getting back in to regular archery and I am having a really hard time shooting my compound bow. I have a 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element which only saw one hunt before its sabbatical and for months now I just have had the hardest time with getting the arrows on target. Before by injury I was grouping well at 50 yards but in the last few months I have lost countless arrows because I have wiffed the target at 30 yards, which is getting frustrating...
> I have been shooting my recurve and shooting even slightly better or the same.
> Is there anyone out there with similar experience? I seem to be having a really hard time lining up all the sight/anchors like I used to and the compound bow system is frustrating me. I know it is because I am very rusty and my hand is still not fully recovered in the muscle atrophy department but I feel like I might as well just go traditional and practice a ton.
> ...


What were the injuries to your bow hand? You mention muscle atrophy. Is the atrophy in the bow hand only or is the atrophy in the bow forearm as well? Any injury to the bow side or release side shoulders? Are you seeing a physical therapist? Need to know if you have range of motion issues in your bow side wrist. What can you do with your bow hand, and what can you not do? If you have range of motion issues with your bow side wrist, then a custom grip can help. When you wiff the 30 yard target...did you wiff LEFT, wiff RIGHT, wiff HIGH?


----------

